# a day in the life of Chewy



## terryo (Jun 8, 2010)

What a life!
Great day for a swim













The food's here?





OK be right out





Yum...worms





I'll just rest a bit now





OK going back for another swim





Chewy loves the water. My Three toed's will sit in the water for hours, but I've never had an Eastern that loved the water as much as Chewy.
Their turtle garden is almost ready. This will be the last week that they have to share with Pio. He only goes out for a few hours to get the sun while they are in their hide, and when he's ready to go to bed I bring him up as the weather is still cool at night. Will post pictures when they're in their new garden.


----------



## hali (Jun 8, 2010)

what great pics - chewys lovely


----------



## jackrat (Jun 8, 2010)

That little box has got it made ,Terryo.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2010)

I just love that face. Makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

That's one VERY COOL Box...Love the pix!


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

So sweet. I love your pics. Is mosquitos a problem with the water? I would love to get a Box someday.


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you. 
No...just the opposite. There are a few little tad poles in there. The mosquito's lay their lave and the tadpoles eat it, so ...no mosquito's.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 8, 2010)

What a cutie! He seems full of personality. Great pictures and such a beautiful enclosure too.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

terryo said:


> Thank you.
> No...just the opposite. There are a few little tad poles in there. The mosquito's lay their lave and the tadpoles eat it, so ...no mosquito's.



I like that...built-in pest control!


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Chewy what a cute little guy he is.  He's just a little bit spoiled huh Terry?  Good because I love to see tortoises and other animals spoiled.  Good job raising him Terry.


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice bonus, I love frogs.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Love the enclosure...hard to tell where (wo)man-made ends and natural begins ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, a little box paradise!


----------



## doubledfight (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG, i love your enclosure , i sure need some tips on my enclosure , all i have is a shade place and a water bowl and piles of dirt , there's not really much grass where he is and i wanna by some plants for him and other items , .


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 10, 2010)

All of your torts always seem like they have a little piece of heaven at your place!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 10, 2010)

There they are again...those Betty Davis eyes!

Don't you just love summer? I don't think even reptiles enjoy it more than we do!


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 10, 2010)

Chewy's adorable and his home is lovely!


----------

